# Table Saw MDF Alignment Plate



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm checking my table saw blade alignment. Instead of doing the alignment with a saw blade I am thinking that a piece of 1/2" MDF might make a good alignment plate....should be dead flat. Your thoughts?


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi Jim, seems to me that once you start tightening your arbor nuts,it's gonna throw your mdf "blade" out of alignment.Do you have room for blade stiffeners? May help keep it straight. Let us know how it goes eh Jim?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Just don't tighten it too tight. If you have room, you might put a circular saw blade on before the nut as a stiffener.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

There is room for blade stiffeners. Not enough room for saw blade(s). It's a contractor saw and I have PALS to help with the alignment and I have a plunger dial indicator and I've been able to get it very accurate in the past.
I usually install a premium blade for accuracy....should be interesting how the MDF will work out.
I'll let you know.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Jim if you use the MDF plate you still want to mark the point that the measurement is taken form and use the same point front and back just like you should when using a saw blade you should use the same tooth front and back. Using the same point or tooth minimizes discrepancies from bent blades or warped plates.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

JIMMIEM said:


> I'm checking my table saw blade alignment. Instead of doing the alignment with a saw blade I am thinking that a piece of 1/2" MDF might make a good alignment plate....should be dead flat. Your thoughts?


Years ago I bought a master plate to for table to blade alignment. Works really well eliminates any variance between blades. I thought I was really smart, until now... mdf is a great idea, wish I had thought of it and saved my $60.00.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've heard of guys using the sanding plate for table saws too. When you try the mdf set up the indicator and rotate the disc and see if you get different readings. If not it's good to go.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

The MDF (1/2") alignment plate worked well. Very easy to put a dot with a fine tip felt pen/sharpie and set the plunge indicator tip on it and then rotate the plate and hit the dot again.


----------

